# The *Dream* Tanks



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread is for people to post pictures of their dream tanks! The pictures can be ones you've found online, drawn yourself, or saw other places! The tanks don't have to be realistic at all. It is just a tank that would be perfect for you. I usually watch the show Tanked and just sit and go "ERMERHGERD I want that tank!" Enjoy :-D

You can also post the fish you'd want to keep, even if it is a rediculous idea. I'd like to have a tank with a blue-ringed octopus because they are *adorable* (






). However, I'm not really into pets that can kill me with one poisonous bite. ;-)


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

This tank is pretty awesome, but I think cleaning it would get bothersome.


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

I love the ZeroEdge aquariums


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

The fish I have always wanted is a Lionfish. Saltwater tanks are a bit rich for my blood right now... Plus I would be afraid of the poison.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

i see your blue ringed octopus and raise you....









a flamboyant cuttlefish.
they're roughly the same size. would be awesome for a nano tank.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Totally agree on the cuttlefish. So many people hate on cuttlefish, but I would, totally "cuttle" one. Haha fish pun  Well... I would if it wouldn't, you know, kill me.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

my fiance wants to get seahorses when we buy our first place together. I'm not sure how thatd go though. im just starting my first planted tank as it is. those nano tanks are to die for.


----------

